# Fat friendly oncology surgeons?



## FEast (Apr 26, 2011)

A friend of a friend was diagnosed with ovarian cancer, and has a very large tumor. Her oncology surgeon refuses to operate, and told her she had a 50% chance of dying on the table. Some bedside manner, huh? 

She lives in upstate NY and weighs about 325 pounds and is about 5' 2".

At this point, if she can't find anyone there, I suspect she'll have to opt for someone outside her area, so any info you can provide will be much appreciated. Thanks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Jes (Apr 26, 2011)

FEast said:


> A friend of a friend was diagnosed with ovarian cancer, and has a very large tumor. Her oncology surgeon refuses to operate, and told her she had a 50% chance of dying on the table. Some bedside manner, huh?
> 
> She lives in upstate NY and weighs about 325 pounds and is about 5' 2".
> 
> At this point, if she can't find anyone there, I suspect she'll have to opt for someone outside her area, so any info you can provide will be much appreciated. Thanks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Has she asked that doctor for names of other doctors? Does the hospital where she'd have the operation have a patient advocate or a social worker on staff?


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 26, 2011)

If she winds up needing to travel for treatment, I highly reccomend Dr. Michael Bevers in Houston, he's the gynecologic oncologist who operated on me when I had a very large fast-growing mass on one of my ovaries (it turned out to be a benign cyst, but he was still reccomended to me as the "go-to guy" had I wound up needing cancer treatment). He was very kind and compassionate, and talked to me on my level in regards to my diagnosis and treatment. He also reassured me that not only was he confident in his ability to operate on a patient my size, but that I would be accomodated without trouble and treated well during my stay at the hospital.

Tracy


----------



## FEast (Apr 26, 2011)

Jes said:


> Has she asked that doctor for names of other doctors? Does the hospital where she'd have the operation have a patient advocate or a social worker on staff?


Hi, Jes! I don't know the answers to those questions, but she's joined Dim, and is watching the posts, so if she hasn't, she probably will. Perhaps she'll reply herself. She did write that surgeon after his despicable treatment, and reports that he's now backsliding. I just hope that, even if he relents, she chooses not to use him.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Apr 26, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> If she winds up needing to travel for treatment, I highly reccomend Dr. Michael Bevers in Houston, he's the gynecologic oncologist who operated on me when I had a very large fast-growing mass on one of my ovaries (it turned out to be a benign cyst, but he was still reccomended to me as the "go-to guy" had I wound up needing cancer treatment). He was very kind and compassionate, and talked to me on my level in regards to my diagnosis and treatment. He also reassured me that not only was he confident in his ability to operate on a patient my size, but that I would be accomodated without trouble and treated well during my stay at the hospital.
> 
> Tracy


Hi, Tracy! Thank you for that info, and I'm so glad you received such excellent treatment during what was undoubtedly a very trying time for you. Those of us who've had similar experiences know that doctors in the field of oncology can be very compassionate, while others are just playing mean and uncaring.

The lady in question has now joined Dim, so she'll see what you've written. Thanks!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Apr 26, 2011)

Wanted to give you this update. A Dim member was kind enough to PM me, and gave me some excellent info. For one, she suggested contacting hospitals that specialize in bariatrics and ask for doctor recommendations. She also gave me a list of surgeons in the NY area who're listed in the Society of Gynecologic Surgeons, who could be contacted and possibly interviewed over the phone about their stand on operating on fat patients. If she found someone she liked, she could do further research on them on the web.

I'm sharing this because it might be of help to someone else in the same or similar situation now or in the future. Please keep your suggestions coming.

Oh, and if anyone ever needs help finding heavy duty scanners, I've had to do a lot of research about that the last few years, so just let me know.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't know if you need this anymore but this is the surgeon who took out my gall bladder. He is one of the top surgeons in Dallas. He is on staff at Baylor Hospital in Dallas. He is a very nice, kind man who took good care of me. 

http://www.wlsdocs.com/?q=node/10

He is an Oncologist, Weight loss surgeon and teaches at Baylor and does general surgery as well. He never once mentioned WLS to me and if I ever need more surgery he's the man I'm going to. I can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## FEast (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Don't know if you need this anymore but this is the surgeon who took out my gall bladder. He is one of the top surgeons in Dallas. He is on staff at Baylor Hospital in Dallas. He is a very nice, kind man who took good care of me.
> 
> http://www.wlsdocs.com/?q=node/10
> 
> He is an Oncologist, Weight loss surgeon and teaches at Baylor and does general surgery as well. He never once mentioned WLS to me and if I ever need more surgery he's the man I'm going to. I can't recommend him highly enough.


Thank you for that info, Sandie. I'm glad things went so well for you.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------

